# First BNBF show in 11 weeks



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys this is my first post here

I am looking to take part in the St Albans BNBF show 31st July.

Is anybody here competing??

I just wondered if you guys could take a look at my shape and conditioning and perhaps offer me any advice on where I'm at, as I have never competed or even cut before!

Can i make it in 11 weeks??

I never have practiced posing as u can see, but am working on that now

*Stats*

Age:23

Height:170cm

Weight: 76kg

Bodyfat: around 9%

I will upload some pics asap

Any advice will be greatly recieved

Thanks Chris


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Youre in a very good starting place for 11 weeks out mate. Being 9% bodyfat im assuming you would like to lose 6% more. This is approx 4.56kg which is 10 pounds. Which means you want to lose about 1 pound per week which is VERY doable whilst holding to as much muscle as possible.

I would say work on your posing and good luck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Legs look great!!! Posing needs a lot of work in my opinion to show your muscles off better.

Good luck with it!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

How did you get on bud? I was there, my friend won the novice lightweight and best wheels


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I assume from his profile picture that he definitely looked great on stage!


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply guys!

The show on Sunday went well I placed 3rd, and I have an invite to the Bnbf finals which is great!

Wasn't so pleased with my condition I defo over carbed 

Lesson learnt though!

I competed as a middle weight and weighed in at 71.8kgs!

For the finals I will be a bit lighter to make sure I'm in with the light weights.

Cheers dudes


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll look out for you  Good luck with the finals!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Here you guys, a review from the day with video and pics...

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/08/bnbf-centrals-2011-review.html


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers for the post Mark ^^^ Nice routine, great condition.


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

I gonna upload some pics from the British Finals held in Scotland in September!

Was a great show and the standard was immense


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How did you do mate?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

WOW your looking fab.....good luck:thumb:


----------

